# Any experience with freshwater miracle mud?



## ashtricks

Hi all,
I have been prowling the net for miracle mud reviews, and found quite positive stuff about miracle mud for saltwater. Did not find anything for freshwater other than the "wet pets and friends" planted discus tank using it in a refugium. Is there anyone who has some experience with this miracle mud for freshwater? 
I would appreciate any views of those who have actually used it. 
Thanks!


----------



## redchigh

Never used it, but it sounds like it has the same affects as soil substrates at a higher cost...


----------



## ashtricks

This is an experiment to see if there is any difference in growing out discus using miracle mud. But no updates since setup. I can understand how saltwater would be affected because of so many micronutrients and minerals required that can be supplied from miracle mud, but I find it hard to justify the cost vs benefits for a freshwater setup.


----------



## redchigh

Well if there is a benefit, it could just be from the large amount of denitrifying bacteria in the mud, and it's ability to turn nitrates into nitrogen gas... Which soil also does.


----------

